# New 28rsds Owner Signing Up



## freefaller25 (Mar 19, 2006)

Just joining the club, we picked up our rig this weekend.

After a long trip to the dealer we choose, we returned in the rain without problems. In three weeks we take our first camping trip. In the meantime we hope to test sleep with the kids in the yard.

Many thanks for all of the information we found here while we were looking. Looking forward to posting here if we can add to discussions or if we need some help.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

freefaller25,

action Welcome to the site and congratulations on your new Outback. sunny I know you will enjoy it. Post often, and Happy Camping.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Welcome to our little slice of cyberspace!!!!

By the way - we pride ourselves on having become a 'cult'. "Clubs" are for sailing and golfing (haven't seen that mod. on an Outback....yet







)


----------



## Fred n Ethel (Aug 30, 2005)

Congrats and welcome to the site.

Enjoy the new TT.

action

Ralph


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome freefaller to the Outbacker Family
And congrats on the 28RSDS and enjoy









Don action


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Congratulations, and welcome aboard. Glad we could help in the information department. Enjoy the new Outback, and don't be a stranger.

Tim


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*Congratulations & Welcome!!*


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback!! By reading your sig file it appears you have two boys. Our two boys LOVE the bunk house and I'm sure your will too.









Feel free to ask any question...we're happy to help.


----------



## mom30075 (Jun 6, 2005)

Congrats, we love our RSDS

Where are you from? Join a rally, we have lots of fun.


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

Welcome aboard from Ca, and congrats on the TT.

Rob


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Hi, freefaller25, and welcome to Outbackers! action


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## freefaller25 (Mar 19, 2006)

mom30075 said:


> Congrats, we love our RSDS
> 
> Where are you from? Join a rally, we have lots of fun.
> [snapback]92430[/snapback]​


Thanks everyone for the warm welcome!

Roy & Donna- We are from Jackson, TN. We are looking at the Rally July 20-23 in Valley Head, AL. What about you?


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

action action *Welcome to Outbackers.com and Congratulations on your new 28RSDS!!! * action action


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

freefaller25 said:


> mom30075 said:
> 
> 
> > Where are you from?Â Join a rally, we have lots of fun.
> ...


Welcome freefaller25. From your name I take it you skydive. Am I right. Like mom30075 said, come join a rally with us. We have several planned for this year. Just look for Southeastern Spring, Mid-Summer, Summer, and later on the Fall rally. We would love to have yall at all of them if possible.

Leon


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Frefaller25,
Congrats on the new Outback and welcome to the site! Like Crawfish said, try to make as many rallies as you can sunny


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard. Great choice on the TT.

Scott


----------



## mom30075 (Jun 6, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome!

Roy & Donna- We are from Jackson, TN. We are looking at the Rally July 20-23 in Valley Head, AL. What about you?
[snapback]92461[/snapback]​[/quote]

Looks like we have a conflict for that Rally, but wish we could. We'll be at the AL Rally May 5th. We're also trying out Rock island state park in TN over July 4th week.


----------



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

Welcome to Outbacking! You are going to love your 28rsds. Let us know how your backyard camping goes!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, freefaller25!* action

And congratulations on the new toy!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## freefaller25 (Mar 19, 2006)

Hey Leon - I wish I could say you're right. Skydiving has never been on my will not do list but, has also never made it to the top of my to do list. The screen name is one I have used for many years for no specific reason. You're not the first to ask though...

Dana is filling out the calendar for summer trips. The rallies really look like good events to us and we're looking forward to the first one we can make.

It is raining here and it looks like I have a driver's side pass through storage door leak. We noticed it on the way home and now I've got to track it down. I don't want to change the thread here though so I am going to search a little on the forums and post in the right place if I can't get this solved. I would like to fix it myself if I can.

A little leak will not dampen our excitement, just good to find it now!

Tony


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

I had a leak in the same place on the storage door. I put a thin line of sealant along the top edge of the hinge and that cured it. Maybe it will work for you.

Leon


----------



## freefaller25 (Mar 19, 2006)

Crawfish said:


> I had a leak in the same place on the storage door. I put a thin line of sealant along the top edge of the hinge and that cured it. Maybe it will work for you.
> 
> Leon
> [snapback]92622[/snapback]​


Hello Leon - I think you have the right idea. I taped off the area in question with electrical tape and will see what happens during the rain tonight. My dealer is ready to help if I need it and is taking good care of me.

I also found the terminals in the trailer plug damaged which caused my right turn signal/brake light to flicker. The dealer is sending a new front wire harness even though I told him it was no problem for me to just replace the plug. Finally, I got sent off with a 6,000lb hitch ball and have asked for a 10,000lb replacement. This too is on the way.

Still all smiles here and getting ready for the back yard camp Friday night. Thanks for the help.

Tony


----------

